# Just Wanted to Share Something Sweet



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

I spend a lot of time looking at and dissecting my husband's flaws, but I also want to spend more time awknowledging his great, wonderful side. 

He has ocassionally suggested throughout the last year that he would like to take a bath with me... Now me being a little self-conscious and awkward, have always politely declined.

Not long ago we were at Walgreens, and he picked up some bubble bath, (I snickered a little ), and asked that we take a bubble bath together, (hey... it's a little more fun.. and not quite so exposed). So I agreed!!

To my surprise it wasn't just a come on, (really... I thought... What man wants to take a bath together and isn't motivated by sex??). Now that I'm a bit pregnant, I've been going through an awful, vain, self-conscious phase with the itty bitty amount of weight that I've gained, I got in first. He followed soon after and rubbed my back and told me how beautiful my body was... and how I shouldn't be ashamed of it.

It was simply AWESOME for him to reassure me this way. (Of course, in the end, it did end up becoming a bit more). 

Just wanting to know how other supportive husbands, (and wives!) have been sweet and kind in this way.

We spend a lot of time focusing on problem-solving... and yes, I know that's what we're here for... But I think we have a lot to learn from each other's 'good' stories, too!

Please share!!


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Me & my husband literally take a bath together every single night before we retire from the kids for our "time alone" , so nice to have our own bathroom hooked to our bedroom. Sometimes we bubble it up, washing each other, it is always very close & intimate, I lay in his arms & kiss him right there . It seriously has been our routine for some time now. Love it. 

Here is something we do a little "odd" but very sweet, aren't we all a little addicted to having our bodies touched & pampered in some way. I came up with this idea - and shopped for a really SOFT paint brush.....

On some of those really HOT nights (weather wise I mean), after our bath, both of us naked before each other, we get a cup of water, one lays down while the other "paints" our entire body , from our forehead to our toes , slowly , caressingly -and we turn over & do the other side. 

Really cools us down - who needs central air!


----------

